# Autosleeper Cotswold



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

For any of you out there who have been following my experience with A/S vehicles from new here is an update.

My van is now just over 12 weeks old and has been back for warranty work to dealer on three separate occasions since delivery and is about to return for a fourth.

This time another crack/ split on the roof line to fix and a catch securing the drawer under the wardrobe has broken allowing the wooden drawer to fly open uncontrollably in transit. The catch is nylon/ plastic and not of suitable lasting quality.

I really wonder about the cost to the A/S company of all this warranty work on time and materials and I am only quarter way through the first year. Every time I take it out I wonder what else will break, malfunction, or fall off or split. All that keeps me going on the leisure side is that I am not a lone customer and although an inconvenience costs me nothing but stress.


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh dear! This does not sound good. I have just taken delivery of a cotswold FB from Marquis Northampton and we shall be giving it the full run up this coming weekend.

The vehicle was a pre-registered one so had 300 miles on the clock but naturally there was a price saving. However it has never been used inside and all appears good so far. We understand from the dealer that the vehicle had to have the roof bars replaced; apparently the original one/s had some rust.

One reservation I had was the handover. I was not impressed by the lack of product knowledge for the fitted items at Marquis. Having owned an Autocruise Starburst (2006 and pre Swift) I expected a high standard in both product and knowledge. Brownhills in 2006 were far superior.

Still, it is early days yet so we shall see. Rufus.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

My Cotswold is back at the dealer again this week. More cracks on the roof to GRP to repair and three of the windows seals have faults, the plastic grill on side of van fell off, and a drawer catch broke so opening itself in transit plus other problems such as rust to the roof rail supports which needed complete replacing. Such a shame I have found quality control issues with my Cotsowld although A/S now advertise quality assured guaranteed on its products. Not what I have found at all although the design and spec of model is excellent.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

That is really bad news. We looked at an Autosleeper Cotswold a month back and fell in love with the layout etc. Couldn't afford a brand new one but we said we would wait a couple of years and see what was around. Just hope all these troubles are sorted by then.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm reading these Autosleeper posts with considerable interest, having just taken the plunge on one of their products at great personal expense....... However, I wonder how many other people are out there who have no problems or indeed, very few issues (a drawer catch I would simply fix myself) who just keep quiet. Why? well of course they would, they have nothing to "shout" about.

Whilst not doubting the posts about issues in any way, as the posters clearly have something that needs fixing, I do get the feeling that we only see one side of the story at times.

Only time will tell if my new van is going to be a problem or not. I'll wait and see and report back on any issues in what I hope will be a balanced manner


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

I have an Autosleeper Broadway - if you went through my posts on this forum (there aren't many, I read far more than I post) you'd find that in a good proportion of them I'm saying how good our motorhome is.

Maybe we got lucky but next week (half term) when we go away the mileage will go over 10,000. We got it in January 2009 and it's been to Europe and up and down England. This summer the plan is to have a look at Scotland. Me, my wife and my two children use it. It doesn't get an easy life - usually as well as us there are our 4 bikes on the back. I cannot think of anything significant that has gone wrong. The only problem is that the hab door central locking only works when it feels like it - not the end of the world. We'll get it sorted sometime but it isn't a problem.

This was our first motorhome and we've learnt a lot since we got it. If I could travel back a couple of years and was buying my motorhome again I would, without a doubt, buy exactly the same thing.

I could go on and on and on - but I won't!


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We've had our A/S van conversion over two years and we did have a few minor problems when new. Autosleepers Service Centre fixed them but it took three visits in all. The Truma didn't work, the Remis hatch wouldn't open and needed replacement, the wardrobe door collided with the interior ceiling light and the rear camera worked intermittently. 

Whilst these should have been fixed before it left the factory they should also have been spotted by the dealer's pdi. 

There were subsequently three more problems which were potentially more serious which I fixed myself. I removed the external fridge vent to see what was behind to find that the stainless fridge exhaust had never been connected and was venting fumes into the habitation area. The Truma Combi 6e had one top outlet capped off, contrary to the Truma installation instructions, and this cap came off, venting very hot air into the compartment. After speaking to a very helpful guy at Truma I installed a fourth hot air duct from the blanked off outlet which much improved the heater's performance as well as reducing the metallic smell from the ducting. 

In spite of this it wouldn't stop me buying another Autosleeper vehicle, although I would go over it with a fine tooth comb before parting with any cash.

Roly


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally, after disposing of my 18 month old A-S a year ago, I have had to rummage in the workshop to find a screwdriver.
The reason? I have had to adjust the catch on the cupboard under the washbasin on my non european motohome. I think it took longer to find a screwdriver than make the adjustment. Its a hard life!

Spannerman007


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

A/S were the van to have a few years ago when A/S was owned by the Trevelen Family
Who had just sold out to the same holding company that own the Marquis Group when bought my A/S Topaz.
I had a list of faults as long as you arm , Charles Trevelien who was running the after-sales dept.
went out of his way to sort out my problems and I would say he is a true gentleman.
A few months later he had retired , after that !!! 
My Topaz was built as one of 6 special order ones for Marquis and not fitted with some of the standard factory fittings VU swivel seats !! they used aftermarket fittings . to name but one .
The bottom line wasI lost conference in it with in two years and Part x it. 
Sorry wont but another A/S or VW T5 .


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have some considerable experience having been through 3 A/S models in last 14 months two Broadways EK and one Cotswold FB and before that I had an Autocruise Starburst which was fine and two Swifts which were not.
We buy these vehicles for leisure and I think new they are now well overpriced and we do not expect major material problems and defects in the first year of ownership


----------

